# Melodischer Dubstep und Drum 'n' Bass



## Again (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach melodischem Dubstep und melodischem Drum 'n' Bass. Im Grunde genommen suche ich das genaue Gegenteil von Dubstep-Künstlern wie Flux Pavilion (Hörprobe) und Skream (Hörprobe) bzw. Drum 'n' Bass-Künstlern wie Noisia (Hörprobe). Mir fehlt in der Mainline einfach eine ausgeprägte Melodie.

Im Folgenden zeige ich euch einige Künstler, die meinen Geschmack schon eher treffen. Mit Pendulum hat bei mir alles begonnen, diese Richtung des Drum 'n' Bass mag ich heutzutage immer noch sehr.

*Drum 'n' Bass*
Pendulum (Hörprobe)
Shock One (Hörprobe - erinnert mich sehr an Pendulum)
DC Breaks (Hörprobe  - erinnert mich sehr an Pendulum)
The Prototypes (Hörprobe)
Feint (Hörprobe)

*Dubstep*
Gemini (Hörprobe)
Blackmill (Hörprobe)


Könnt ihr mir Künstler empfehlen, die sehr melodischen Dubstep bzw. Drum 'n' Bass produzieren und den o.g. Künstlern ähneln?


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

> ich bin auf der Suche nach melodischem Dubstep und melodischem Drum 'n'  Bass. Im Grunde genommen suche ich das genaue Gegenteil von  Dubstep-Künstlern wie Flux Pavilion (Hörprobe) und Skream (Hörprobe) bzw. Drum 'n' Bass-Künstlern wie Noisia (Hörprobe). Mir fehlt in der Mainline einfach eine ausgeprägte Melodie.


Ich verstehe kein Wort mehr. 
Für den nicht Musiker, was ist noch mal ein Dubsteb .................... und so weiter ....?
Sorry, selten so ein Thema gesehen. Bitte nicht sauer oder ärgerlich reagieren.


----------



## snuffcinema (2. Oktober 2011)

Bison - The secret of Mana
Plastician - Japan
Belial - Succumb
Damian Marley - It was written
Kersal Massive -(Biometrix Daysaver Remix)
(Alles Dubstep)

Mehr ist mir auf die schnelle nicht eingefallen. Höre eig auch kein Dubstep sondern nur Drum n Base aber eher nicht von der Art die du magst. Aber ich kann dir morgen(eigentlich später heute aber da ich noch nicht geschlafen hab isses für mich trotzdem morgen) noch ein paar Links zu ziemlich geilen DnB Youtube Kanälen nach posten und vielleicht ist ja doch was dabei.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

Zwischen deinem Drum und meinem Drum liegen wohl Dekaden: TOM COCHRANE & RED RIDER - Boy Inside The Man - YouTube


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

Evtl. sowas ? Dansette Junior - Paranoid (Official Video) - YouTube 
Oder sowas ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw


----------



## Schulkind (3. Oktober 2011)

Wie geil ist Feint denn bitte?!!!!


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich höre selber gerne die zwei Musikrichtungen, egal ob mal melodisch gechillt oder einfach nur brainshaking...!!
ich kann dir diese YT-Channel nur bestens empfehlen:
LiquidThat
17Tumba
AlongCameLiquid
Mr SuicideSheep
LiquidMusick
ArtDubz
DnBrevolution
Liquicity
Liquiform

Einfach mal bissl durch switchen, es gibt noch viele andere (bessere) channel neben UKF!!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Rinkadink (5. Oktober 2011)

Logistics, B-Complex und Netsky spielen ganz vorn mit in der Liga melodischer DnB 

B-Complex - Beautiful Lies - YouTube

B-Complex - its a funny world - YouTube

und ganz besonders Inhaler - Something About You (J Majik & Wickaman Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Thallassa (22. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt Black Sun Empire nicht oder bin ich der einzige, der das als melodisch empfindet?

B-Complex kann ich nur untersützen, ansonsten:

-Ben Sage
-Subsonik
-Shapeshifter


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Oktober 2011)

melodischer dubstep würdee ich mir mal gemini und camo&krooked anschaun


----------



## firephoenix28 (22. Oktober 2011)

Gemini bei Dubstep 
und Pendulum bei DnB ist schon echt was feines

suche auch noch in der Richtung


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Oktober 2011)

dann auch mal camo&krooked im dnb bereich anschaun, und sonst alles liquidmäßige aufsaugen. in diesem thread hat da schon ein vorredner so gut wie alle bekannten sehr guten channels aufgelistet, hör sie dir mal an


----------



## MfDoom (22. Oktober 2011)

dieses ist melancholisch aber so geil. Cocorosie im Dubstep-remix


----------



## Again (8. Januar 2012)

So, ich möchte den Thread nochmal hervorkramen, da ich die beschriebenen Musikrichtungen nun schon einige Wochen höre und mir inzwischen die gängigsten YouTube-Channel dazu geläufig sind.

Für diejenigen, die jetzt erst mitlesen: Ich suche sehr melodischen Drum 'n' Bass und Dubstep. Dabei unterscheide ich zwischen partytauglichen Stücken und eher ruhigeren Songs. Blackmill beispielsweise produziert verdammt guten ruhigen Dubstep mit extrem einprägsamen Melodien, wohingegen Camo & Krooked (auf ihrem aktuellen Album "Cross The Line") partytauglichen Drum 'n' Bass präsentieren (das erste Album "Above And Beyond" gefällt mir nicht). 

Was auf keinen Fall fehlen darf, ist eine einprägsame Melodie. Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage: leichte Einflüsse von Trance. Denn sicherlich kennt jeder von euch "Avicii - Levels". DAS meine ich, wenn ich von einprägsamen Melodien spreche.

Im Folgenden mal ein Auszug von meinen aktuellen Lieblingssongs.


*Partytauglicher Drum 'n' Bass bzw. Dubstep*

*Camo & Krooked*

*Cross The Line*

Camo & Krooked - Cross The Line (Feat. Ayah Marar) [HQ] - YouTube

*Watch It Burn*

Camo & Krooked - Watch It Burn (feat. Ayah Marar) (Cross the Line 2011) - YouTube

*Make The Call*

Camo & Krooked - Make the Call (feat. TC) (Cross the Line 2011) - YouTube


*Gemini*

*Graduation*

Gemini - Graduation (Official Video) - YouTube

*Blue*

Gemini - Blue - YouTube

*And You*

Gemini - And You - YouTube



*Ruhiger Drum 'n' Bass bzw. Dubstep*

*Blackmill*

*Fortune Soul*

Blackmill - Fortune Soul (Full Version) - YouTube

*Love At Heart*

Blackmill - Love At Heart (Full Version) - YouTube

*Don't Let Me Down*

Blackmill Feat. Cat Martin - Don't Let Me Down (Full Version) - YouTube



*MitiS*

*Written Emotions*

MitiS - Written Emotions - YouTube

*Please Go*

MitiS - Please Go - YouTube

*Influential Past*

MitiS - Influential Past - YouTube



*Indivision*

*Survive Or Perish*

Indivision - Survive Or Perish [Free] - YouTube

*Different Galaxy*

Indivision - Different Galaxy (ft. Nelver) [Free] - YouTube

*You Are My Whole World*

Indivision - You Are My Whole World [Free] - YouTube


*Feint*

*My Sunset*

Feint - My Sunset - YouTube

*The Journey*

Feint - The Journey ft. Veela - YouTube

*Ripped Up/Torn Down*

Feint - Ripped Up/Torn Down - YouTube



*Doxx*

*Beautiful World*

Doxx - Beautiful World - YouTube

*The Pink Fields*

Doxx - The Pink Fields - YouTube

*Graceful*

Doxx - Graceful - YouTube


Kennt jemand noch weitere Interpreten, die in diese Richtung (d.h. melodisch) gehen? Einige der o.g. Interpreten (Gemini, Indivision, Doxx) haben noch kein Album veröffentlicht.

Blackmill hat bereits zwei Alben veröffentlicht, das zweite davon soll Anfang diesen Jahres als CD erscheinen. Feint hat seine EP bereits Ende 2011 als CD und sogar limitiert als Vinyl veröffentlicht. Camo & Krooked haben bereits zwei Alben veröffentlicht (CD und Vinyl), wovon das erste jedoch nicht sehr melodisch ist - daher gefällt es mir nicht.

Viele von euch mögen jetzt vielleicht Netsky vorschlagen, aber auch seine Songs sind mir zu "flach". Das soll nicht abwertend klingen, aber diese einprägsamen Melodien fehlen mir in fast allen seiner Songs.


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Januar 2012)

schon seit tagen einen ohrwurm von diesem netten tune.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVXuwRc3p3Y


----------

